# photoelectric switch



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I found this photoelectric switch in a drawer,by accident.I have a basic idea as to what it does,but i dont know what to use it for or how to work it.please help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Got a manufacturer and model number? You can sometimes find user manuals online.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cant find anything about the manufacturer


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can you plug it in and find out what happens when you turn out the lights?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a couple of those, but don't have the instructions any more.

They have a few modes if I remember:

on at dusk off at dawn
off at dusk on at dawn
on at dusk off at a set number of hours

I'll see if I can find more info


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

bradbaum said:


> on at dusk off at dawn
> off at dusk on at dawn
> on at dusk off at a set number of hours


yeah,it says that on the back.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I use those to turn lights and props on at dusk and off in 6 hours....I'll see if iI can find the codes, although if you just keep pushing the button you will figure it out....


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

The back of one of mine says:

F = No Power
0 = Constant Power On
1 through 9 = On at dusk, stays on for the number of hours (example 2 = 2 hours)
d = on at dusk off and dawn
1. though 9. = On immediatly off in the number of hours

Mine looks a bit different from yours though.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

so far,light changes nothing


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just found another,i'll see if it works later


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Make sure to give it some time in your testing. Usually these types of switches won't respond to light changes immediately to keep lightning and birds and headlights and jerks with laser pointers and such from confusing it.


----------

